# Infos Blemo?!



## c.wehn (11 Juli 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich wollte mal euere Erfahrungen zum Hersteller Blemo... was Zuverlässigkeit.. Referenzen Service und Support angeht erfragen..

ich persönlich hab von dem Hersteller noch nie was gehört...
angeblich sollten das Telemechanique FU's sein..

www.blemo.de www.blemo.com

Ein Kunde von uns möchte die gerne einsetzen..

Mfg


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekam auch schon mehrere Blemos vorgegeben.
Waren für einfache Drehzahlvorgaben an Gebläse (Tabaktransport in Rohren) oder Förderbänder usw. also ohne Rückführung.
Bereich 0,75 - ca 30 KW. Analoge Ansteuerung.

Für diesen Zweck ganz pasabel, jedoch nicht mit einem zB SEW zu vergleichen..
Vielleicht haben die ja auch "Große" FUs ?

Ich meine auch gehört zu haben, dass da Telemech.. drinsteckt.

Die Standfestigkeit ist seit ca 3 Jahren recht gut.

Gruß Roland


----------



## HPE (13 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

auch ich hatte vor einiger Zeit mehrfach Blemo im Einsatz für einfache Drehzahlverstellung - simpel übers Bedienfeld zu parametrieren und problemlos im Betrieb. Von Ausfällen ist mir bisher nichts bekannt. Und ja, die Umrichter sehen den Telemecanique Altivars zum Verwechseln ähnlich.

HPE


----------



## paddyrexroth (11 Mai 2017)

Hallo,
ich benutze selbst auch die Blemo-Reihe (eigentlich alle Umrichter, die sie bauen, auch den sensorlosen ER51).
Bin mit der Qualität zufrieden. Klar steckt da Telemechanique / Schneider drin. Die Jungs bei Blemo kennen sich im Asynchron-Bereich sehr gut aus und die meisten Probleme können sie direkt am Telefon mit dem Kunden zusammen lösen. Für den ER51 (sensorless synchron) haben die noch einen Spezialisten an der Hand.

bei Fragen einfach melden

mfg
Der Paddy


----------



## nilpferd (12 Mai 2017)

Bei einer unserer Anlagen sind einige Blemo-FUs von 22-55kW verbaut. Sie laufen seit gut 2 Jahren störungsfrei. Allerdings haben schon fast alle Gehäuselüfter die Grätsche gemacht. Die Umgebungsluft ist recht aggressiv und die Lüfter faulen einfach weg. Inklusive Anschlussstecker.
Daneben haben wir auch Mitsubishi FUs hängen, die trotzen den Widrigkeiten besser und waren auch im EK günstiger.
Grüße,
Martin


----------

